# Menü für rechte Maustaste??



## Flox (23. Dezember 2001)

Hi, 
ich versuch gerade, in mein Projekt ein Menü auf die rechte Maustaste zu legen, aber irgendwie will das nicht!!

Leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich die rechte Maustaste ansprechen soll, das dann an die Stelle, wo sich der Mauszeiger gerade befindet, ein Formular geladen werden soll!!

Kann mir wer helfen?

MFG
Flox


----------



## Justus (24. Dezember 2001)

Hi
Ist gar nicht so schwer:
Als erstes musst du ein Menü im Menüeditor (Strg+E) erstellen.
Das nennst du z.B mnupopup

Der Code lautet dann folgendermasen:

Private Sub Form_MouseDown(Button As Integer, Shift As Integer, X As Single, Y As Single)
If Button = 2 Then PopupMenu mnupopup
End Sub

Wenn jetzt die rechte Maustaste auf Form1 gedrückt wird, wir an der Position des Cursors das menü "mnupopup" aufgerufen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

MFG
Justus


----------



## Johannes Postler (30. Dezember 2001)

super, werd ich mir merken!


----------

